# Heelside turn advice



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

cant anyone answer me lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

alright thanx i tried a little of that 2day


----------



## junglecat1971 (Jan 14, 2008)

Two basic pieces of advice. 

First, to reiterate what Snowolf says, shift your weight onto your front foot when going into any turn, heelside or toeside. This creates the pivot point and helps bring the tail around quicker and smoother. Some instructors call this "letting the board wash around". This concept has probably been the biggest and most positive change in my riding after I had reached and got stuck in the low-intermediate range.

Second, try leaning the highbacks of your bindings forward. When you tilt back, the board will respond quicker. Just careful not to lean them too far forward cuz you can push your boot out too far forward and get toe drag.

What kind of runs are these and where?


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

blue runs at a place called mt.rose


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

yep thats the place. The Chutes there are gnarly. I get freaked just when I ride over them on the chairlift. Double Black Diamonds are not for me a probably never will be. Ya i tried turning heelsie and didnt get my turn in time, so i went down the mountain at an angle, and tumbled. No problem on the greens


----------

